# Marathon Update



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

For all those that have supported me in my fund raising, I thought I'd provide a little update on training progress before the big day. I now have less than 3 weeks to go, 22nd April is looming fast









Went out on my longest training run last night, 21 miles completed in 3 hours 6 mins. Very pleased with that as it should get me round the full 26 miles in under 4 hours. I have picked up a few niggly muscle strains but I'm hoping they are not going to cause too much concern. Saturday football has been sacrificed for the 4 weeks prior to 22nd just to ensure I don't pick up a silly last minute injury.

Fitting the training in is the difficult bit at the moment. I manage a 45 min to 1 hour run 3 times a week at lunchtime, but the weekends are the only time I get to spend with my kids so training has to wait until they are in bed. That means heading out for a 2 or 3 hour run at 7:30 - 8:00 at night. It's a bit better since the clocks changed but still means I'm stomping round in the dark.

Anyway I've only got one more long training run left, everything else will be 10km or less. I've told my wife to stop me entering again next year as I don't think I can make myself train this hard again. It seemed such a good idea to begin with


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Good Luck!! Enjoy every minute of it, I did it in 2001.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Good luck Matt, hope you get the time you're after. After ******* up in spectacular style last year, I'm changing my footwear for my next marathon! (I slipped and cracked my knees and elbow and couldn't continue.)

A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*GOOD LUCK*

For tomorrow Matt


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

*Good luck* Sooner you than me
















Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Good Luck Matt.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck and I hope all goes well for tomorrow Matt


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Good luck Matt!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What watch are you wearing to-morrow?







Then we can all look for you on the telly coverage









Best of luck!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck, enjoy every moment. It's a fantastic experience. I'm going to have to do it again soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck Matt


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Best of luck Matt, I hope that the temperature stays reasonable.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well he's off. I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi guys. Thanks for all the encouragement, I'm back at home after a few nights at a hotel in London.

I ran it last year and it was tough but this year was something else. The heat was unbelievable. I had been targetting 4 hours and at 20 miles I was still on track and hopeful of getting it. Unfortunately the heat got the better of me and I had some breathing difficulties that forced me to walk the last 5 miles. I was just able to raise a gentle jog for the last 400m and crossed the line in 4 hours 26 mins.

Only 11 mins slower than last years time so I wasn't too disappointed. Also after seeing all the people collapsed at the roadside receiving medical assisstance I figured it made a hell of a lot more sense to just make it round rather than try and get a decent time.

My thoughts and best wishes go out to the family of the runner who died and the are/have been in critical condition.

I also have great admiration for all those that managed to get around in the tough conditions, and I am in awe of the elite runners who make it look like a walk in the park









Thanks again to all, I have raised close to Â£1500 for Save the Rhino.

Matt


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mattjg01 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the encouragement, I'm back at home after a few nights at a hotel in London.
> 
> I ran it last year and it was tough but this year was something else. The heat was unbelievable. I had been targetting 4 hours and at 20 miles I was still on track and hopeful of getting it. Unfortunately the heat got the better of me and I had some breathing difficulties that forced me to walk the last 5 miles. I was just able to raise a gentle jog for the last 400m and crossed the line in 4 hours 26 mins.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, well done at keeping at it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great result Matt, I was totatlly impressed by the whole thing as I went to watch on Sunday. The weather was far to hot to stand around let alone complete the 26 miles course 

Hats of to you


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Great result Matt, I was totatlly impressed by the whole thing as I went to watch on Sunday. The weather was far to hot to stand around let alone complete the 26 miles course
> 
> Hats of to you


It was way to hot as my very sore, burning shoulders will testify.

The event organisation was incredible, only mistake was a lack of toilets at the starting zone. 15 minute wait when your anxious to get yourself ready for the start was not good


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Matt.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratulations Matt, I felt tired just watching it on the news, I swear that remote control is getting heavier these days.

I wonder if that bloke running the whole thing in slow motion has finished yet?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great result in that heat! My son-in-law averages 4hrs. 11 min in the Edinburgh one, he's now coming up to his 5th run shortly, he runs to support Breast Cancer, shocking pink outfit - in remembrance of Jessie, his Mum and a well loved member of our extended family.

Great to hear we helped to Save a Rhino. Where are you going to keep it? Our local council doesn't allow pets in flats!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Matt, a great effort 









I`d collapse trying to walk 26 miles (whatever the temperature) never mind running them in that heat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic Matt









The lad who died was a 22 year old fitness instructor







htf does that happen?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Fantastic Matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not knowing when to stop, not drinking enough or he had an underlying condition which had never shown up.

You can be fit, but Marathon fitness is a different thing.

Before I did the marathon I was fit, Mountain Biking, Rock Climbing and going to the gym 3 times a week. When I started running it nearly killed me at first, it was a totally different experience.


----------

